# 2005 GMC & Chevy - No Plow Prep offered for Duramax



## dmjr77 (Nov 6, 2004)

I just picked up a 2005 Chevy & GMC brochures, to my suprise you cannot get a the plow prep with the Duramax in any form (reg cab, ext cab, or crew cab) What is GM trying to do!!!


----------



## Midwest (Oct 16, 2004)

I would think that the duramax is already set up stock to be able to handle the snowplow, and therefore they do not need to list the snow plow prep package. The prep package usually contains the coolers and the stiffer springs, which I'm sure the duramax already has as stock


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

dmjr77 said:


> I just picked up a 2005 Chevy & GMC brochures, to my suprise you cannot get a the plow prep with the Duramax in any form (reg cab, ext cab, or crew cab) What is GM trying to do!!!


Thats odd because i just picked mine up with a plow unit on it and snow plow prep was on list of options.Pictures to follow...


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

GUYS......Dealers in my area have 05 2500 reg cab and excabs with diesel and plow prep. in stock.

NO 3500s are offered with plow prep. if you want diesel for 05.
Funny tho......There are a few 04 3500s on the lots with plow prep. and diesel.
I wonder what the difference is about the 05s?..............geo


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

3500's don't need plow prep. They have it.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Dave..........I was checking the GM buypower build your own site. NO 05 3500 has the VYU plow prep option with diesel. Another fella at the other forum was looking for a SRW 05 3500 GM diesel. His dealer told him no dice, no warranty for plow related breakage without plow prep. option. 

He ended up buying a Ford........geo


----------



## dmjr77 (Nov 6, 2004)

Ok....To let you all know that I talked to 2 GMC dealers and 2 Chevrolet Dealers. This is what they said that they are not offering the plow prep on any models with a Duramax, this includes 2500 HD Reg Cab, Ext Cab, 3500 SRW, 3500 DRW. It has to do with the weight of the engine and the allsion transmission and the weight rating on the front axle. The 3500's do not come standard with a plow prep, you have to order it. If you were to put a plow on a Duramax and it breaks while plowing, they will not honor any warranty claims, it voids the warranty. To be honest with you I am upset that they took away the plow prep from the Duramax


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

The key words there are "Plow related breakage"


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

according to chevy's web site you can still get the plow prep package on a reg. cab with the duramax for 05


----------



## dzd9fy (Sep 25, 2004)

snow plow prep is available on both 2500HD and the 3500 with DMAX and Allison, however it is limited to those without automatic climate control and sunroofs. see attached link:http://www.gmbuypower.com/vehicleHo...Id=8&subModel=2500HD&lowerPrice=&higherPrice=

as stated the warranty is voided by damage casued by the abuse of the plow, which will also result in damage to the fraem, etc.

as for what the dealer is telling you, do yourself a favor and talk to a dealer that also handles medium duty GM trucks, like the Kodiak or Topkick. they are educated and will be able to sell you the lighter duty stuff at the same discount as a normal light duty dealership. also you should be able to get the friends and family discount if you know someone who works for GM.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Midwest said:


> I would think that the duramax is already set up stock to be able to handle the snowplow, and therefore they do not need to list the snow plow prep package. The prep package usually contains the coolers and the stiffer springs, which I'm sure the duramax already has as stock


The problem is not power, it is GWAR rating of front axle. Yes it can carry a plow but if you weigh the truck I believe that you would find that the weight on front axle with plow in carry position would equal or exceed design limits of axle so GM does not recommand them with Dmaxs. The IFS rides nice but it is not very stout and oil burner truck weighs a good bit more in front end than a gas truck to begin with. Dodge had a simular problem in recent times until they switched to a greatly upgrede front axle in 03 to deal with these loads better. I would LOVE to see GM put a straight axle back under their 4x4 HD units.


----------



## redhenny16 (Feb 13, 2004)

My truck is a 2002 GMC 2500HD crew cab short bed with a Duramax. I've plowed two seasons with an 8'2" Boss poly v. As far as I know the truck does not have the snowplow prep package but it handles the plow easily. Most dealers are very concerned with thier CSI (customer satisfaction index) rating, and could care less weather or not you have a plow on your truck or not.


----------



## calhoun (Oct 18, 2003)

Bolts Indus. said:


> 3500's don't need plow prep. They have it.


I have to disagree with this. Plow prep has a larger alternator, skid plates, and a wire and switch for a roof becon. You can buy all the plow prep options seperate but at more cost than as a package. I got the plow prep on mine with no intention of plowing. It was cheaper than upgrading the alternator and adding skid plates seperate. I rerouted the becon wire for a set of rear fog lamps I mounted on the racks for nighttime tailgate work.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

calhoun said:


> I have to disagree with this. Plow prep has a larger alternator, skid plates, and a wire and switch for a roof becon. You can buy all the plow prep options seperate but at more cost than as a package. I got the plow prep on mine with no intention of plowing. It was cheaper than upgrading the alternator and adding skid plates seperate. I rerouted the becon wire for a set of rear fog lamps I mounted on the racks for nighttime tailgate work.


You do not need the larger altenator (it is not a deal breaker) nor the skid plate either to plow snow. (I have none of these on my truck and never had any problem for lack of them) You might want the wire in roof maybe but that is doable without one. What you do want is the heaviest torsion bars you can get which I belive Dmax come with anyway but you still have to watch total weight up front for long term durabilty. You also want a aux tranny cooler if you do not already have one (which a Dmax should have anyway)


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

GUYS...Check this link for exactly whats in the VYU plow prep. option.

http://www.gmupfitter.com Go to publications.....Then to tech bulletins pg.27


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

Skid plates are not part of the plow prep. I had to order the skid plates seperately from the plow prep.


----------



## calhoun (Oct 18, 2003)

jhook said:


> Skid plates are not part of the plow prep. I had to order the skid plates seperately from the plow prep.


My 04-2500HD with plow prep came with skid plates as part of the VYU option.


----------



## calhoun (Oct 18, 2003)

From edmunds.com for a 2004 - 2500HD ($285)
Just like mine came. 
I had a dealer try to double sell me once. Ordered this option and ordered a high cap air cleaner. When I got home and realized I called him up and streghten it out.

VYU Snow Plow Prep. Package
Includes 10-amp power for backup and roof emergency light, 145-amp alternator, high-flow front bumper, forward lamp wiring harness, 1.65" (42mm) access hole with grommet in front of dash panel for mounting snow plow controls, skid plates and high capacity air cleaner.REQUIRES Z82. INCLUDES NZZ and K47. 
VYU Snow Plow Prep. Package
Includes 10-amp power for backup and roof emergency light, 145-amp alternator, high-flow front bumper, forward lamp wiring harness, 1.65" (42mm) access hole with grommet in front of dash panel for mounting snow plow controls, skid plates and high capacity air cleaner.REQUIRES LLY. INCLUDES NZZ and K47.


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

The only thing Plow Prep added on my 03 3500 duramax was the switch and wire for the beacon light. the only other thing in plow prep are heaver torsion bars and skid plates. witch the duramax come with standard.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Just an FYI....They don't come with the 42mm firewall hole and grommet any more. 

Well they do, but it's occupied by other wires. I ended up having to drill 2 holes in my firewall to install my plow/spreader.

So in reality, all you get is the blinky light switch, and and 145 amp alt.


----------

